# Deep Fried Oreo Cookie Filling recipe....



## kleenex (Nov 25, 2013)

Deep Fried Oreo Cookie Filling | DudeFoods.com Food Blog & Reviews

A much better way to deep fry the oreo cookie filling....


----------



## Addie (Nov 26, 2013)

I am going to pass on that one. Why ruin a perfectly good product in it original state?


----------

